# Deciding on Porcelain Bantams and Mille Fleur D'Uccle Bantams



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm deciding if I want Mille Fleur D'Uccle Bantams and Porcelain Bantams, I think I'm dead set on it! 
I am curious to know if I can mix 2 roosters together and a few hens, would that be possible, Or would fighting occur?
I think I want to get 6 altogether, so 3 Mille Fleurs and 3 Porcelain Bantams. Sound ok?
I think "Mypetchicken" might be a choose on hatchery for me to get my chicks off of, They have a lot of bantams to choose from. Do any of you know how good these 2 breeds are with personality? I think @Overmountain1 and @danathome might know about bantams and Porcelains so could you possibly tell me what their personalities are like?
I'm looking for calm birds that are tame! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bantam is just the small size- there are a lot of different breeds that qualify here, but I know what you’re saying! I’m thrilled you’re looking at the breed; my porcelain D’Ucckes are simply a different color. You can absolutely mix them- especially if they were raised together from very small, but probably by around a year of age they will get more territorial and you may need to go ahead and split them by then, or if you free range they may still be ok. That is entirely up to you and the setup you have/get. 

You can’t go wrong with either color or the breed, they’re both stunning! My Jackie is a tad on the light side for typical MF, but my girls are on point with their feathers now. I need to get updated pics! 

They are both sweet, smart, curious and friendly little bird breeds and you really can’t go wrong with either in my book! I have also raised a MF rooster, he was my first trip down to Dan!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Bantam is just the small size- there are a lot of different breeds that qualify here, but I know what you’re saying! I’m thrilled you’re looking at the breed; my porcelain D’Ucckes are simply a different color. You can absolutely mix them- especially if they were raised together from very small, but probably by around a year of age they will get more territorial and you may need to go ahead and split them by then, or if you free range they may still be ok. That is entirely up to you and the setup you have/get.
> 
> You can’t go wrong with either color or the breed, they’re both stunning! My Jackie is a tad on the light side for typical MF, but my girls are on point with their feathers now. I need to get updated pics!
> 
> They are both sweet, smart, curious and friendly little bird breeds and you really can’t go wrong with either in my book! I have also raised a MF rooster, he was my first trip down to Dan!


Thank you! I am very excited to get more chickens just wish I knew how long it takes for them to get here if I ordered off Mypetchicken. I am very interested in porcelain bantams!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you! I am very excited to get more chickens *just wish I knew how long it takes for them *to get here if I ordered off Mypetchicken. I am very interested in porcelain bantams!


Within three days of when they are first shipped. If they mail them on a Monday for example, the chicks will be at your door Wednesday or Thursday.

While I can not promise it, I had two fully mature d'Uccle roosters together with the hens. There was no fighting, but these two had been raised together. I also have two phoenix roosters with the hens together and I have two serama roosters with the hens together; little bickering and no fighting. In each case the roosters had been raised together or one was introduced as an immature cockerel.

I crossed the porcelain and mille fleur d'Uccles. The chicks came out either porcelain or mille fleur with no color mixtures happening. Mille fleur coloring did dominant with more chicks being of that color than porcelain.

Before ordering I'd encourage you to look at images of Golden Neck d'Uccle as they are gorgeous. Last spring I had all three colors and the goldens were my favorite. I still have one golden d'Uccle pullet that I plan to use in a cross with serama. I no longer raise d'Uccle as the birds I had proved to be genetically flawed. I hope some day to get another golden D rooster.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Within three days of when they are first shipped. If they mail them on a Monday for example, the chicks will be at your door Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> While I can not promise it, I had two fully mature d'Uccle roosters together with the hens. There was no fighting, but these two had been raised together. I also have two phoenix roosters with the hens together and I have two serama roosters with the hens together; little bickering and no fighting. In each case the roosters had been raised together or one was introduced as an immature cockerel.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you! I just looked at the Golden Neck D'Uccles and they are Gorgeous! Yes, but do you know how long it usually takes for them to actually ship their box out.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, thank you! I just looked at the Golden Neck D'Uccles and they are Gorgeous! Yes, but do you know how long it usually takes for them to actually ship their box out.


If you look over the mypetchicken site there's a place where it shows shipping dates for this fall. I will see if I can find it again for you.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> If you look over the mypetchicken site there's a place where it shows shipping dates for this fall. I will see if I can find it again for you.


Awesome and thank you! I just found a hatchery called Ideal Poultry and they said they won't have the Golden neck D'Uccles till February but they have the Mille fleurs and Porcelains, so all of this is really stumping me. They said they ship Tuesdays and Wednesdays so if I ordered some today he said about a week.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

* 
I copied and pasted the information, below. It would appear that they can sex d'Uccle so you can get the sex you want and they will ship small quantities of chicks. The dates below are when chicks can be shipped. Once you place an order they will tell you which date they would be shipped.*


*Current Availability:*
Female
Straight Run
Male
Sep 27
Available
Oct 4
Available
Oct 12
Available
Oct 18
Available
Oct 25
Available
Nov 1
Limited Availability
Nov 15
Sold Out
Nov 29
Sold Out

*Pick the hatchery that is closest to you if the prices are comparable.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Awesome and thank you! I just found a hatchery called Ideal Poultry and they said they won't have the Golden neck D'Uccles till February but they have the Mille fleurs and Porcelains, so all of this is really stumping me. They said they ship Tuesdays and Wednesdays so if I ordered some today he said about a week.


From what I see, mypetchicken does not have goldens at this time either. You also need to look at minimum orders as they may only ship a certain number at the fewest. Some places may only ship 24 chicks or more. The minimum oorder varies a great deal from place to place. Also, keep in mind that shipped chicks only have themselves for a heat source; that's why the minimums. Too few chicks in a box will chill and die; especially true when the weather is cool/cold.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I


danathome said:


> *
> I copied and pasted the information, below. It would appear that they can sex d'Uccle so you can get the sex you want and they will ship small quantities of chicks. The dates below are when chicks can be shipped. Once you place an order they will tell you which date they would be shipped.*
> 
> 
> ...


I think I am interested in Ideal Hatchery actually. They said they ship Tuesdays and Wednesdays and they have a lot of different bantams available!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> From what I see, mypetchicken does not have goldens at this time either. You also need to look at minimum orders as they may only ship a certain number at the fewest. Some places may only ship 24 chicks or more. The minimum oorder varies a great deal from place to place. Also, keep in mind that shipped chicks only have themselves for a heat source; that's why the minimums. Too few chicks in a box will chill and die; especially true when the weather is cool/cold.


Ok, thanks! I am ordering 7 chicks I believe, is that too little and they will get cold and die?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, thanks! I am ordering 7 chicks I believe, is that too little and they will get cold and die?


Considering the time of year if it were me, I'd go as high as I possibly could. It might be a good idea for you to ask how many chicks fit in one box. Seven bantams chicks, if exposed to the cold would have a hard time of it. I have not had chicks shipped in many years. Try to find someone who has and ask them. I think OM had chicks delivered this year; ask her.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I asked the question to members of Backyard Chickens.


> nchls school said:
> Has anyone had experience with having chicks shipped from Ideal Hatchery?


We ordered chicks from ideal last winter. They shipped on time, and sent exactly what we ordered. We ordered a mixed box of buff orpingtons and barred rocks. One buff orp was DOA and customer service was very responsive and refunded the cost of that chick. All the other birds are thriving today - they are healthy hens and great layers. We ordered all pullets and they all were, unlike the birds we got from TSC a few years ago to start our flock.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm deciding if I want Mille Fleur D'Uccle Bantams and Porcelain Bantams, I think I'm dead set on it!
> I am curious to know if I can mix 2 roosters together and a few hens, would that be possible, Or would fighting occur?
> I think I want to get 6 altogether, so 3 Mille Fleurs and 3 Porcelain Bantams. Sound ok?
> I think "Mypetchicken" might be a choose on hatchery for me to get my chicks off of, They have a lot of bantams to choose from. Do any of you know how good these 2 breeds are with personality? I think @Overmountain1 and @danathome might know about bantams and Porcelains so could you possibly tell me what their personalities are like?
> I'm looking for calm birds that are tame! Thanks in advance!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Well they are both great breeds but what about the Serama?!!!! well oh well.😥🐣


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45-Several BYC members have replied. All have positive things to say about Ideal Hatchery. I find it amazing that everyone's experience with the hatchery has been a positive experience. Should I buy from a hatchery it will be from Ideal.

One of the posters showed the type of box used by Ideal that had a dozen chicks in it; large breed chicks-plenty of room; almost too much room. My advice on how many is to get a dozen chicks. Maybe you have friends or family that could share an order. Perhaps there's a different breed you'd like. A few large chicks with the bantam chicks could be a plus.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Considering the time of year if it were me, I'd go as high as I possibly could. It might be a good idea for you to ask how many chicks fit in one box. Seven bantams chicks, if exposed to the cold would have a hard time of it. I have not had chicks shipped in many years. Try to find someone who has and ask them. I think OM had chicks delivered this year; ask her.


Oh darn, thank you! Do you think they could put them in a small box? Also, the weather here isn't cold, right now it's 81 degrees and sunny it does get a bit chilly in the night and early morning but that's mostly it. I can ask the guy if he can put them in a smaller box to cramp them more.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I got my porcelain girls and boy from Ideal as well. They do a good job with it, imho. They will stick a couple extra rooster babies in for warmth if they think it’s necc. Pretty sure I remember reading that and thinking oh no! I ordered mine in August last year tho.  

You really can’t go wrong with any of the D colors, they’re all adorable with those poofy cheeks and feathered feet.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Oh darn, thank you! Do you think they could put them in a small box? Also, the weather here isn't cold, right now it's 81 degrees and sunny it does get a bit chilly in the night and early morning but that's mostly it. I can ask the guy if he can put them in a smaller box to cramp them more.
> *You could ask. What is their minimum order?*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I got my porcelain girls and boy from Ideal as well. They do a good job with it, imho. They will stick a couple extra rooster babies in for warmth if they think it’s necc. Pretty sure I remember reading that and thinking oh no! I ordered mine in August last year tho.
> 
> You really can’t go wrong with any of the D colors, they’re all adorable with those poofy cheeks and feathered feet.


Thank you! Do you have Mille Fleurs?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

He said the minimum is 7 I believe.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> He said the minimum is 7 I believe.


Then my guess is that they do have smaller boxes for small orders. Their shipping and handling cost is pretty good too-$7 for 1 box orders. They have pheasants and chukars. I may look into silver pheasants come spring.

Keep in mind that USPS isn't doing so well right now, but Ideal does guarantee live delivery.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Then my guess is that they do have smaller boxes for small orders. Their shipping and handling cost is pretty good too-$7 for 1 box orders. They have pheasants and chukars. I may look into silver pheasants come spring.
> 
> Keep in mind that USPS isn't doing so well right now, but Ideal does guarantee live delivery.


Yes about USPS I ordered a package weeks ago and it still hasn't come. Watch out for that, @Animals45!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Then my guess is that they do have smaller boxes for small orders. Their shipping and handling cost is pretty good too-$7 for 1 box orders. They have pheasants and chukars. I may look into silver pheasants come spring.
> 
> Keep in mind that USPS isn't doing so well right now, but Ideal does guarantee live delivery.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Yes about USPS I ordered a package weeks ago and it still hasn't come. Watch out for that, @Animals45!


Ok, I will thank you all!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I am curious to know if I can mix 2 roosters together and a few hens, would that be possible, Or would fighting occur?


Can be. Most people say 1 rooster to 10 hens, but I find it depends on the individuals. You can give it a try, but if it doesn't work out, cull one.
2 rooster can absolutely live together. Whether or not you have enough hens to fulfill their needs without your girls being hurt, that is the question. 


Animals45 said:


> Do any of you know how good these 2 breeds are with personality?


Um, perhaps I'm mistaken, but are you not looking for porcelain d'Uccles? They would be the same breed. Just different colors.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Can be. Most people say 1 rooster to 10 hens, but I find it depends on the individuals. You can give it a try, but if it doesn't work out, cull one.
> 2 rooster can absolutely live together. Whether or not you have enough hens to fulfill their needs without your girls being hurt, that is the question.
> 
> Um, perhaps I'm mistaken, but are you not looking for porcelain d'Uccles? They would be the same breed. Just different colors.


Ok, thank you! Yes, I'm looking for Porcelain d'Uccles and maybe a different other breed or 2.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

A lot of people said they have ordered off the hatchery I want to order off of and they said after they got their chicks a lot of them died which kind of makes me query about ordering from them, but most people said they were all fine so that's good to know!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Then my guess is that they do have smaller boxes for small orders. Their shipping and handling cost is pretty good too-$7 for 1 box orders. They have pheasants and chukars. I may look into silver pheasants come spring.
> 
> Keep in mind that USPS isn't doing so well right now, but Ideal does guarantee live delivery.


It's fine anyway I told the lady who is in charge of the hatchery that I wasn't sure if they would get here Thursday since I said that USPS has been really slow lately and she said "When it comes to live chicks they handled them differently and they move them pretty quickly".


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> It's fine anyway I told the lady who is in charge of the hatchery that I wasn't sure if they would get here Thursday since I said that USPS has been really slow lately and she said "When it comes to live chicks they handled them differently and they move them pretty quickly".


Good to know.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Good to know.


Sure is. I'm hoping they'll all arrive healthy! 🤞


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

What breed and how many have you finally decided on? Or are you still considering?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> What breed and how many have you finally decided on? Or are you still considering?


I decided on 9 and so 4 Porcelain D'Uccle bantams, 3 Mille Fleur D'Uccle Bantams and 2 Buff cochin bantams.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> I decided on 9 and so 4 Porcelain D'Uccle bantams, 3 Mille Fleur D'Uccle Bantams and 2 Buff cochin bantams.


A nice selection.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I decided on 9 and so 4 Porcelain D'Uccle bantams, 3 Mille Fleur D'Uccle Bantams and 2 Buff cochin bantams.


That’s nice but you should get a Plymouth Rock they are the best breed.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> That’s nice but you should get a Plymouth Rock they are the best breed.


I've had Plymouth rocks before and personally I'm not a fan of them, plus I wanted bantams and I don't know if they have those in bantams.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> A nice selection.


Thank you! They have arrived healthy and safe!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I've had Plymouth rocks before and personally I'm not a fan of them, plus I wanted bantams and I don't know if they have those in bantams.


My Plymouth rocks are the best


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> My Plymouth rocks are the best


I'm sure they are, I'm just not a fan.


----------

